# An update on Louise Wolfe



## Russell Williams (Aug 2, 2014)

Louise is back home after the medical procedure. I believe it was called an angioplasty and it was done in her left leg. A clog was found near her left knee and a balloon was used to open up the clog and thereby increase the blood flow to her left leg. Her left foot now feels warm and she has no fever. I do not anticipate that the two toes that are largely black recover but hopefully the increase in blood flow will mean that the blackened areas do not spread and that any necessary surgeries will properly heal.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 2, 2014)

I am glad that she is back home, hopefully she wont have any more problems with that leg now.


----------



## Marlayna (Aug 2, 2014)

Russell Williams said:


> Louise is back home after the medical procedure. I believe it was called an angioplasty and it was done in her left leg. A clog was found near her left knee and a balloon was used to open up the clog and thereby increase the blood flow to her left leg. Her left foot now feels warm and she has no fever. I do not anticipate that the two toes that are largely black recover but hopefully the increase in blood flow will mean that the blackened areas do not spread and that any necessary surgeries will properly heal.


Wow, I'm glad she's home, and healing thoughts and prayers are sent her way.


----------



## Saisha (Aug 2, 2014)

I am glad to hear she is on the mend and my thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 4, 2014)

Russell,about 

I am sorry Louise had trouble with a leg vein and trouble with her foot circulation. I am glad she is home with you again. I have a related story I am posting in this Forum called Wound Centers. You might want to check it out.


----------

